# FTA Virgin



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey,

Well, I was out at the flea market today and saw a MPEG 2 DVB Reciever, Fortec Lifetime Ultra for $40 (with 4 way Diseqc, plus another $10 for a single output FSS LNB (odd, it says Expressvu on it, but under it says Dish Network Canada)), so I figured I would take the plunge and give it a shot, especially since I had a few spare LNBs kicking and an older Directv Phase 2 dish. So after spending a few hours of getting everything setup, I am now pointed at Nimiq 2/3, Nimiq 1/4i, AMC 4 and Echo 8/10 (already have Echo 8/10 on my other DirecTV Phase 2 dish, which is basically acting as a Dish 1000). I got the idea to take the FSS LNB and place it in the slot based on a post by ICEBERG at SatelliteGUYS ( http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=573641&postcount=10 ) where he said he was successful in doing this. Vola it worked for me as well, sorta. AMC 4 comes in with 75-90 signal strength, the 3ABN Mux from 40-50, Adventist mux at 15-25. I can not grab the Home2US mux on a scan, and only see a 10 or lower signal.

Nimiq is nice, some free audio there including some real radio stations from up north. To bad Dish and DirecTV don't do this. I pointed at Echo because I had one extra LNB. My signal is way lower than on my Dish1000, although I do have the chimney in the way a little (its on the east side of the dish, where as the Dish 1000 is on the west side)) so it may be blocking it. Since my dish is rubbing up against the chimney, also making the skew a little harder to do . Nothing really free there. I may grab a 22khz off of fleabay to add the Echo7 for some music there, but I already get it so it would just be something to do...

Anyways, just wondering what others are getting on AMC 4 and maybe if there is a better way to fix my signal. Obviously a larger dish is better (as would be not using duct tape to mount the FSS LNB with the other DBS LNBs) but sorta want to go cheapy for now, especially since the plan is to mostly use the reciever for that free music off of Nimiq and maybe get the few football games off of KUIL and watch those Cowboys (at least I hope)...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

What's on AMC4: http://www.ftalist.com/amc4.htm

KUIL is a particularly strong signal; I had a feeling it wouldn't take much dish size to bring it in. Also on AMC4, RTP Internacional is a fine channel, especially if you speak Portuguese.

As I've posted elsewhere here, the Nimiqs are nice. It's fun to have a couple dozen radio stations, and they often slip in the occasional free TV channel besides the dozen barker/info card/game backdrop channels.

Congratulations on your find. Now I've got to make some time to visit some local flea markets.


----------

